

Ask HN: What website/app do you use to cold email potential clients? - dvega1

Taking into consideration that sending cold email from Google usually marks it as spam?
======
thejteam
I don't have data on how this works with web development or SaaS, but in many
industries direct mail is still the way to go. Crafting a sales letter is like
crafting a landing page on your website.

There is a reason you still get junk mail. It costs more but has a much better
response rate. I can only imagine this must be even more true with development
given the high value per client.

There are two tricks to it. Having a good list and having a good sales letter.
Get the list first. Then write (or pay somebody to write) a sales letter based
on the characteristics of the list. The list should be as focused as you can
make it. Not knowing who you are targeting I can't say more than that. Then
the sales letter should be written to the needs of the people on the list.

~~~
dvega1
Thanks for your comment. Unfortunately, it is a SaaS application we are trying
to market :) However, I do see your point in how crafting a sales letter can
give a better result for other industries.

------
davidrc
On the same line as the previous comment, I would recommend you to capture hot
leads, at least interested in the theme of your business. There are many ways
to capture leads that can also become a steady stream of potential customers
to convince that your business is their best choice.

If you need more information about this, ask me without problem.

As for the cold sending emails, you can use SendGrid or services like this to
send.

~~~
dvega1
Thank you David! I would like more information about this so I might shoot you
an email if you don't mind. I've never heard of SendGrid, but just checked it
out, it looks similar to MailChimp, but then again, they might have different
solutions. Will have to research this more.

------
uniclaude
As much as it will sound as a non-answer, the best solution I could find
regarding cold email was not to cold email.

Beyond the spam issue, I can tell that I had horrendeous statistics when cold
emailing, and I've found that the extra work of getting introduced was worth
it more often than not.

~~~
mrfusion
How did you get introduced?

~~~
uniclaude
Linkedin helps. I dig through the degrees of separation between myself and
someone with an access to the budget I need to tap.

------
JSeymourATL
If you're a going concern-- simply use your company/business email address,
also include your digits and physical address in the signature line. As a
point of communication strategy-- personalize the note, be concise and
buttoned-up.

~~~
dvega1
Thanks for the advice. That's what I actually plan on doing from the looks of
it. Only problem will be organizing the leads since current host webmail
(bluehost) doesn't really have good CRM. But other than that, I think it will
suffice.

